# Ideas on where to put label/tag on a blank tee



## greenolive (Feb 1, 2007)

As a blank t-shirt supplier, where is the best place to put a tag/label on a tee?
If for example, a private label doesn't want the end user to see our logo?
Any advice?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

From our (or at least my) point of view: care instructions in the neck so we don't have to add our own there to be legally compliant. Your branding: on the box the shirts are sent to us in, and/or on the invoice letterhead


----------



## mikiec (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have to have a branded tag, make sure it can be easily cut or torn out and the tee has a separate label with the legally required stuff. depending on how the t-shirt is made, I prefer that one on the inside side seam near the bottom of the garment.


----------



## greenolive (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, 

I thought that if i had to put my brands label on the tee that the inside seam near the bottom would be better, i've seen some private label printed tees and you can clearly see where the tag on the neckline has been cut off, it wasn't very professional looking in my eyes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i've seen some private label printed tees and you can clearly see where the tag on the neckline has been cut off, it wasn't very professional looking in my eyes.


That's why it's good to have the tearaway tags like Alstyle, Anvil and Article1 are doing. That way the manufacturer brand tag is easy to remove.

It would be great if both the brand tag and size/care instructions tag with separate and tearaway, that way people that relabel could decide which they want to keep on and which to remove.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As far as the FTC is concerned inner seam labels (despite their popularity) don't meet the legal requirements. There is some information that has to appear on a label in the centre neck. Also not going to do you much good if you decide to release a shirt without sideseams


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I find the side seam tags much more scratchy and annoying than the neck tags. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## greenolive (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks guys,
I'm very new to all of this!
I like the sound of the tear away labels; are they very expensive to manufacture though?


----------

